# Tax Return Software (Free & Paid) for US Expats Living Overseas



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

I was looking for a thread which show all the tax-return software for 2019 which enables users outside the USA to file taxes electronically. I noticed 1040 has had a dramatic change in appearance with some sections "skipped" and split into Schedules.

One I have used, and is completely free, in the past is https://www.freefilefillableforms.com

Could anyone recommend other software both paid and free versions, which overseas US citizens can use for filing their taxes? If there is a user-friendly paid software, please do share.

Many thanks for your help & Best Regards


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're looking at the free file software, you should probably run the little "wizard" thing on the IRS site to determine which of the available Free File programs you are eligible for. https://apps.irs.gov/app/freeFile/jsp/wizard.jsp

The specific qualifications change each year - but the main ones for expats are those that give you the federal filing for free but you MUST then do a state return (for which there is a fee), age limitations, AGI limitations and I seem to recall at least one of the Free File participants that had a minimum AGI requirement, too.

The Free File Fillable forms is available for anyone comfortable with doing their own returns. Despite what it says (or implies) on the IRS website, you don't need to have income over $66,000 to use Free File Fillable forms. Just be careful, because filling out the forms can be tricky when there are foreign addresses involved. If the IRS rejects your electronic filing with Free File Fillables, just correct the error and re-submit. Apparently, they can only inform you of one error at a time. I wound up correcting and re-submitting at least half a dozen times before finally getting my forms accepted.


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you Bev. Appreciate your help.


----------

